# Wowza publishing with password authentication solved



## evi1m3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

I found a problem with publishing to Wowza server that requires password authentication.

The problem was that rtmp requires 3 step reconnection when authenticating.

I've already fixed this issue so if you want fixed source code fell free to contact me.

BTW: kudos on this project!

Cheers,
DAVID


----------



## R1CH (Jul 12, 2014)

You can make a pull request on github if you'd like to contribute the code back to the project.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 28, 2015)

Topic starter is probably talking about this code in librtmp/rtmp.c at line 3460:


```
/* if PublisherAuth returns 1, then reconnect */
  PublisherAuth(r, &description);
```

I replaced it with


```
if (PublisherAuth(r, &description) == 1)
         {
           RTMP_Close(r);
           if (r->Link.pFlags & RTMP_PUB_CLATE)
           {
             r->Link.pFlags |= RTMP_PUB_CLEAN;
           }
           if (!RTMP_Connect(r, NULL) || !RTMP_ConnectStream(r, 0))
           {
             goto leave;
           }
         }
```

... and Wowza authentication suddenly begun working with OBS.

P.S. Sorry, without pull request for now.
And thanks for the software, it's really a great thing. :)


----------



## gahan (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, can you send me compiled copy of OBS with this changes for Windows, please.

Regards,
Ivan Videv


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

Please make a pull request for this next time.  I'll add these changes to OBS and OBS-MP.


----------



## keiserSoze (Jun 12, 2015)

I see this is old post so please if someone can confirm... I have downloaded latest OBS v.651b and made setup as explained. Wowza server v.4.1.0.
When publishing app is in Open security mode Obs is working as expected, but if I set username/password authentication for publisher getting cannot publish to server. ( I have put Username, Password to Obs profile.ini file as explaine on forums)

Can please someone advise me further on this problem.

Tnx,
K.

PS. I also have seen this thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...sword-authentication-solved.16370/#post-87424 and thought this is already in release


----------

